#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project execution plan

## Sufia

Hi all, 


I need a project execution plan/ procedure  for any FSO/ FPSO job. Please help.

Thanks in advanceSee More: Project execution plan

----------


## gateaux_boy

Interesting.

----------


## cytech

Please share thanks

----------

